
Myspace preparing to block all widgets? - pg
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/02/25/imeem-blocked-from-myspace/
======
python_kiss
I pointed out in an earlier article
(http://m4th.com/Articles/Article.php?Article-Title=Anatomy-of-a-Successful-
Social-Network) that MySpace owes much of its success to the countless choices
it offers to its users. Over the past couple of months, however, MySpace has
turned greedy. Rupert Murdoch feels that online widgets are a zero-sum game;
in other words, widget companies make profit at the expense of MySpace. This
couldn't be further from the truth; the fact is that widgets complement
MySpace by giving its users the choice to decorate their pages anyway they
want. By restricting access to these widgets, MySpace will not only frustrate
the users but also generate unprecedented negative publicity. - Jawad Shuaib

------
vikram
It was bound to happen. All the known ones will probably have to pay some sort
of a toll. I wonder if the community will care enough to fight back?

------
staunch
Fox is short-sighted, non-technical, and greedy. They had to buy a start-up
for over half a billion dollars precisely because they can't develop software
themselves.

Some other company just needs to harness the third party sites and build a the
big ecosystem MySpace is neglecting to build.

------
immad
It would be stupid for myspace to do it, they would piss off a lot of there
most active users. Kind off makes sense for things like revver where myspace
give there own competitive offering. Who knows they might do something stupid
and give an advantage to other social networks.

